
India Is Turning Its Back on Silicon Valley - jsondiv
https://news.slashdot.org/story/19/02/17/1556219/india-the-worlds-second-largest-internet-market-is-turning-its-back-on-silicon-valley
======
skilled
Something wrong with the original article?

[https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/16/india-is-turning-its-
back...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/16/india-is-turning-its-back-on-
silicon-valley/)

